# Baseball Playoffs 2007



## soxmuscle (Oct 1, 2007)

They begin tonight.

San Diego @ Colorado in a 1-game playoff to decide who will face Philadelphia as the NL Wildcard team.

Peavy's had fits in Colorado throughout his career, but I imagine he'll step up like he always does.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm pulling for the Rockies tonight.

The game is on TBS, so at least for one night I won't have to listen to Tim "Cockgag" McCarver.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 1, 2007)

Quite a few games are being aired on TBS this postseason, which is a nice break from ESPN and as you mentioned McCarver/Buck.

Still, you know McCarver and Buck will be doing all the Yankees games, so I might have to mute that.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 1, 2007)

And yes, I'm pulling for the Rockies too.  I like that team a lot.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 1, 2007)

World Series matchup i would love to see 

In order ...

1) Redsox vs Cubs
2) Redsox vs Rockies
3) Redsox vs Phillies
4) Redsox vs Padres
5) Redsox vs D-Backs

**If the Redsox do not make it**

6) Cubs vs Indians
7) Rockies vs Indians

That's it. Any other matchup will not allow me to watch the World Series in boredom.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 1, 2007)

No thanks to Red Sox vs Cubs.  Having the "tradition" and all that queer shit pounded in my brain isn't for me.


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 1, 2007)

I would love to see the Rockies make it to the World Series. I remember the last time the Rockies had a shot was in the mid 90s when Bichette, Walker and Galarraga were dominating...very fun to watch


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2007)

I would like to see the Cubbies win in the NL, it would be sweet to see them play against the Yankees again.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 1, 2007)

Phillies All The Way Baby!!!!

 Ok, I'm not really a baseball fan... but it is cool to see the embattled Phillies finally win the NL East.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 1, 2007)

The Red Sox get the Primetime starts.  I'm thrilled.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## bigss75 (Oct 1, 2007)

6-6 in the bottom of the 11th great game but the rockies shoulda won it twice already with ground rule double and the choke job by holiday in the 8th


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 1, 2007)

Bottom 13th 8-8, 2 men on and no outs

Go Rockies!


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 2, 2007)

If that didn't get you excited for Wednesday, nothing can.  What a ballgame.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 2, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> The Red Sox get the Primetime starts.  I'm thrilled.



I was really dreading going to bed at midnight during the ALDS.  The 6:30 starts are a frikkin great surprise.  

I spent the 2004 ALCS and World Series tired as hell every other day.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 2, 2007)

I hate to break it to you, IAB, but...

The only game that starts at 637PM EST is the Wednesday game.  The Friday game starts at 837PM EST, the Sunday game at 307PM EST and the other two games (won't be necessary, ha) are at 837PM EST.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Red Sox, Indians or Possibly even the Yanks vs. Cubs would be good with me.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Red Sox, Indians or Possibly even the Yanks vs. Cubs would be good with me.


Good choices, I love the history between teams. Even though I believe the only WS games that were played by them were the Yanks and Cubs where the famous "called homering" occurred.

You have 3 old historical stadiums in Wrigley field with the famous vines, Beautiful Fenway park with that green monster where the fans seem to be on top of you and of course the Stadium, where a lot of history has happened.....sooon to be torn down.

The Indians play in a great stadium also.

I am tired of these Marlins and the diamond backs winning it, blah.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 2, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Good choices, I love the history between teams. Even though I believe the only WS games that were played by them were the Yanks and Cubs where the famous "called homering" occurred.
> 
> You have 3 old historical stadiums in Wrigley field with the famous vines, Beautiful Fenway park with that green monster where the fans seem to be on top of you and of course the Stadium, where a lot of history has happened.....sooon to be torn down.
> 
> ...



Yep.  I like the older teams,  well except for the Jays 

Hoping to see Yankee Stadium next year.

Was a little ticked... My brother in law went to Wrigley this summer and he doesn't even like baseball that much.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Yep. I like the older teams, well except for the Jays
> 
> Hoping to see Yankee Stadium next year.
> 
> Was a little ticked... My brother in law went to Wrigley this summer and he doesn't even like baseball that much.


He must have had a ball.

Are there any talks of knocking that place down?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2007)

Please, no...no ....please..




> *No derailing Rockies' magic ride*
> 
> *Colorado the hottest team in baseball ??? and everyone should be scared*




*Opinion: No derailing Rockies' magic ride - Baseball - MSNBC.com*


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Not that I know off.  They keep adding bleachers on top of the taller buildings around the stadium.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 2, 2007)

I am so pissed that i will be missing the first game between the Sox and Angels. I have class that night from 6-10pm and my teacher rarely lets us out early. I am tempting to skip but i will be way behind and it's a tough class so i have to go.

Fuck!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> I am so pissed that i will be missing the first game between the Sox and Angels. I have class that night from 6-10pm and my teacher rarely lets us out early. I am tempting to skip but i will be way behind and it's a tough class so i have to go.
> 
> Fuck!!


I'm glad the Yanks don't face them, the Angles have the Yanks number.
Good Luck Boston.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Not that I know off. They keep adding bleachers on top of the taller buildings around the stadium.


Now that's funny, it was only a matter of time someone makes money from it.
I hope the roof doesn't cave in.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 2, 2007)

Wrigley Field won't be going down anytime soon.  They're taking the Fenway approach with it...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 2, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> I am so pissed that i will be missing the first game between the Sox and Angels. I have class that night from 6-10pm and my teacher rarely lets us out early. I am tempting to skip but i will be way behind and it's a tough class so i have to go.
> 
> Fuck!!



Dude, bring a little AM radio to class and keep it plugged into your ear.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 2, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I hate to break it to you, IAB, but...
> 
> The only game that starts at 637PM EST is the Wednesday game.  The Friday game starts at 837PM EST, the Sunday game at 307PM EST and the other two games (won't be necessary, ha) are at 837PM EST.



Meh, I'm missing Friday anyway because I'll be out of town.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 2, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Dude, bring a little AM radio to class and keep it plugged into your ear.



AM radio and a computer to follow the action on Gameday.  It's the next best thing to being in the Park.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 2, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Dude, bring a little AM radio to class and keep it plugged into your ear.


 
Either that or question your professor as a Bostonian for not letting you out to watch the Red Sox in the playoffs. My professors have called class off to let us go to Patriots Super Bowl parades for christ sake. Boston sports are more important than class simple as that.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 2, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Either that or question your professor as a Bostonian for not letting you out to watch the Red Sox in the playoffs. My professors have called class off to let us go to Patriots Super Bowl parades for christ sake. Boston sports are more important than class simple as that.



There is a small difference though. I go to school in New York and i can say that my professor wouldn't give a shit because quite frankly, he's a Yankees fan.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 3, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> There is a small difference though. I go to school in New York and i can say that my professor wouldn't give a shit because quite frankly, he's a Yankees fan.


 
Haha oh shit I thought you went to Northeastern I think I have you confused with someone else. Yeah if I were you I probably wouldn't even mention being a Red Sox fan.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 3, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> he's a Yankees fan.



He must be gay.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 3, 2007)

I wonder if Steve Bartman will be in attendance at Wrigley field during the playoffs?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 3, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> There is a small difference though. I go to school in New York and i can say that my professor wouldn't give a shit because quite frankly, he's a Yankees fan.


I was actually thinking that but I said to myself it's not possible....your in NY? Where?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 3, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Haha oh shit I thought you went to Northeastern I think I have you confused with someone else. Yeah if I were you I probably wouldn't even mention being a Red Sox fan.


Your thinking about Soxmuscle soon to be Yankmuscle.

You will all convert once you see whats right.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 3, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> He must be gay.


Hater.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 3, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I wonder if Steve Bartman will be in attendance at Wrigley field during the playoffs?


He better not be, I'm rooting for them.

Lou "Yankee" Pinella will help get rid of that jinx.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Bartman lives!*






> October 3, 2007
> BY JAY MARIOTTI Sun-Times Columnist
> He hasn't become a Trappist monk in the Utah mountains. He hasn't had plastic surgery and joined the Peace Corps. And he hasn't changed his name -- I love this one -- to Sam Fuld and reappeared as a Cub. It may seem like he has vanished from Chicago life, like a rat in witness protection, but as the Cubs begin their first playoff foray since the night he interfered with Moises Alou at the juncture of Aisle 4, Row 8, Seat 113 and a brick wall, I come today with news about the One and Only.
> 
> ...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 3, 2007)

Jay Mariotti is a cock taco.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 3, 2007)

Two run HR for David Ortiz.  It's expected.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 3, 2007)

John Lackey is getting pounded.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

That was a successful 3rd inning


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 3, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I was actually thinking that but I said to myself it's not possible....your in NY? Where?



I go to RIT in Rochester, NY (an hour away from Buffalo)


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 3, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> I go to RIT in Rochester, NY (an hour away from Buffalo)


I have family there.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 3, 2007)

Becket turned out to be good.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 4, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Becket turned out to be good.



Meh, he allowed four hits.


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 4, 2007)

hoping the Rockies go all the way. sure did shutdown Philly yesterday


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 4, 2007)

lets see how the yanks do against cleveland tonight.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 4, 2007)

I am not sold on the Indians.

Yankees in three.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 4, 2007)

Beckett = god


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 4, 2007)

Knowing the Yanks they will find a way to fuck up, on paper they a better than most teams. 
They somehow find a way to fuck up, either the team gets cold all of the sudden or the pitching gives up 100 runs in the first.

But I would rather see the Indians than the Angels, the Angels mess the yanks up pretty good.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 4, 2007)

Wang is knocked out, it doesn't look good for the Yanks this year.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2007)

A good performance by Pettitte tomorrow will square the series.  Yeah, Wang did a great Jaret Wright impression tonight.


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2007)

Go Rockies!!!!!! 

Honestly I dont care who wins, just as long as someone beats the shit out of the CUBS!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 4, 2007)

I want the cubbies in the NL to win.

They fired your GM.


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 4, 2007)

It gives baseball fans everywhere great joy to see the Yanks get the shit kicked out of them like they did tonight.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 4, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> It gives baseball fans everywhere great joy to see the Yanks get the shit kicked out of them like they did tonight.


What's your team again?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2007)

Not everyone out of NY hates the Yanks.  How can any true Baseball fan hate the voice of the Yankees.
I hope he's OK.  

Bob Sheppard to miss Division Series games at Yankee Stadium; Will snap streak of announcing 121 consecutive postseason games 
10/05/2007 3:35 PM ET 
MLB.com


> The New York Yankees announced today that public address announcer Bob Sheppard will be unable to attend 2007 Division Series games at Yankee Stadium due to a bronchial infection. He will be replaced by longtime backup Jim Hall.
> 
> Sheppard is in his 57th season as public address announcer at Yankee Stadium. His forthcoming absence will snap a streak of working 121 consecutive postseason games at Yankee Stadium, including 62 games in 22 World Series. His postseason streak began on Oct. 4, 1951, in Game 1 of the World Series vs. the New York Giants. The lineups that day included Joe DiMaggio, Phil Rizzuto, Yogi Berra and rookies Mickey Mantle and Willie Mays.
> "Doctors are monitoring my progress," Sheppard said. "And I am hoping to get back to Yankee Stadium to watch-and announce-Yankees playoff games long into October." Sheppard's first game as Yankees public address announcer was on Opening Day, April 17, 1951, as the Yankees defeated the Boston Red Sox, 5-0.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2007)

Top of the 9th, game tied with a runner at first and A-rod at the plate...he's been hitless so far.


Your time to shine.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2007)

count is 1-2 2 outs.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2007)

Abrue steals second.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2007)

count is 2-2


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2007)

foul ball, broken bat


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2007)

3-2


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 5, 2007)

struck him out.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2007)

homo


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> struck him out.


Not you, A-rod.

And stop smiling!


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 5, 2007)

yankees lose again! oh happy day


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 5, 2007)

Goes to show that the regular season series means nothing when the playoffs start. (Cleveland was 0-6 vs the Yankees)


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> yankees lose again! oh happy day


I'm glad your happy.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> Goes to show that the regular season series means nothing when the playoffs start. (Cleveland was 0-6 vs the Yankees)


Yeah, I never go by that. I would not be suprised if the Indians win.
I knew they lost as soon as I saw your name on the last post.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 5, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Yeah, I never go by that. I would not be suprised if the Indians win.
> *I knew they lost as soon as I saw your name on the last post*.



I thought u were watching the game?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> I thought u were watching the game?


I was, but I get nervous. 
Sometimes it feels like I watch a game and my team loses. I don't have the  same confidence in this team like the teams in the past.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2007)

My GM needed to be fired. He overpaid Edmonds to have a horrible season, he did nothing at the trade deadline to pick up another starter, and his last move that was really worth anything imo was getting Larry Walker a few years back. I mean look how the Mulder deal for Haren has came back to bite us in the ass.

BTW-Nice bug problem they had last night in cleveland.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> My GM needed to be fired. He overpaid Edmonds to have a horrible season, he did nothing at the trade deadline to pick up another starter, and his last move that was really worth anything imo was getting Larry Walker a few years back. I mean look how the Mulder deal for Haren has came back to bite us in the ass.
> 
> BTW-Nice bug problem they had last night in cleveland.


I wouldn't risk losing Edmonds


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2007)

You won a World Series with him.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 6, 2007)

From another thread.



> Jocketty turned a pretty shabby organization into a powerhouse and a World Champion.
> 
> Here are some Jocketty trades to remember:
> 
> ...


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 6, 2007)

Fear the Rockies!!!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey Mino I said his last big trade was the Walker one. He hasnt did anything good since. And this industry is all about, "What have you done for me lately?"!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2007)

True.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> Fear the Rockies!!!!


I really wanted to see the Cubs....... oh well. 

Wish your team luck.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

I felt bad for the Cubs fans. They were boo-ing the shit out of those bums last night.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> I felt bad for the Cubs fans. They were boo-ing the shit out of those bums last night.


They have waited for so long, it's sad that fans as loyal as they are who constantly fill in seats have to wait for so long while that team from Florida with their fair weather friends win the Series.
Funny but I think there are more Met and Yankees fans in Florida, and a trinkle of other major league teams.

Must be all of those transplanted New Yorkers.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

Seems like to me once the baseball season starts here our fans are excited. I dont know if its because we feel the warm weather or what, but we love our cardinals!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 7, 2007)

The now is who will replace your GM?
Would it be the former Pirate GM?


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

I sure hope not. Its hard to tell though. Lets just resign Puljos whenever time comes!


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 7, 2007)

Well theres a good chance the Red Sox will conclude this series today.

It's 9-0 in the bottom of the 8th.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks like it's bye, bye Yankees.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

Good bye Yankees.

You can all have a party now, they are done.

I think I'm going to puke.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 9, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Good bye Yankees.
> 
> You can all have a party now, they are done.
> 
> I think I'm going to puke.




Guess I'll have to be an Indians fan for the next week or so.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2007)

And then a rockies or Diamondback Fan?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Good bye Yankees.
> 
> You can all have a party now, they are done.
> 
> I think I'm going to puke.


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 9, 2007)

we should throw a huge party now that NY is out. I feel an odd sensation all over my body; I thinks it's called being happy.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> And then a rockies or Diamondback Fan?



It would be interesting to see Cleveland vs Arizona.  Who would P-funk cheer for?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Guess I'll have to be an Indians fan for the next week or so.


Same here.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> we should throw a huge party now that NY is out. I feel an odd sensation all over my body; I thinks it's called being happy.


I guess that would be the closest you'll ever come to celebrating any victory.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> It would be interesting to see Cleveland vs Arizona. Who would P-funk cheer for?


Or Boston and Arizona, who will Jodi cheer for.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

Jodi said:


>


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 9, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I guess that would be the closest you'll ever come to celebrating any victory.



nope..Golden State Warriors almost won the whole thing last year..and the Knicks SSUCCKKEEDD!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 9, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> we should throw a huge party now that NY is out. I feel an odd sensation all over my body; I thinks it's called being happy.



Meh.  Boston fans are happy NY is out, but there will be no party unless the Sox win it all.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 9, 2007)

This gonna be a sick series. Both squads will be well rested for Friday. Doesn't get much better than Sabathia vs. Beckett. Keep the Faith!!!

Here are some good Red Sox party pics. Pedroia and Lowell bartending, Cocoa mackin, etc:

StartRI.com - Red Sox Party


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 9, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Meh.  Boston fans are happy NY is out, but there will be no party unless the Sox win it all.



why u getting greedy? Sox won in 2004. I would rather see the Rockies win. talk about a drought. When was the last time the Rockies were even in contention?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 9, 2007)

Career batting averages vs C.C. Sabathia:

David Ortiz:  .390
Manny Ramirez:  .571
Dustin Pedroia:  .400
Mike Lowell:  .380

Bring on game one.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 9, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> why u getting greedy? Sox won in 2004. I would rather see the Rockies win. talk about a drought. When was the last time the Rockies were even in contention?



LOL....I don't give a rats ass how long any other team has been in a drought.  As long as the Red Sox are still playing, I'm cheering for them.

That said, I'll be happy for whatever team wins.  Sad if the Sox lose, but happy for the WS winner.  How could you not be happy for Arizona, Colorado or Cleveland?


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 9, 2007)

As a Red Sox fan, you're obligated to root for them. O.K. As a baseball fan, you should want different teams to win it every year so you know there is parity and not any sort of collusion(financially speaking) going on. There's a reason why only Yankee fans care about how well their team does; because Steinbrenner is a stuck-up SOB who will spend disgusting amounts of money to buy off the MLB's best players and pick them off other teams who "harvested" them. So, naturally, people will always root against the Yankees for that reason.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 9, 2007)

I hate the Yankees because they are the Red Sox bitter rival and for the most part stomped on them for the better part of a century.

I've got no problem with Steinbrenner spending his money.  He plays by the rules.  Hate MLB for allowing him to spend freely.

It's always good to see "different" teams compete for the title...unless the Red Sox are in it.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2007)

Steinbrenner is ditching Torre.  What an ass!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 9, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Steinbrenner is ditching Torre.  What an ass!



Yeah, like his his fault Yankee starting pitching sucked all kinds of ass in that series.


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 9, 2007)

Why isn't Cashman getting any heat? He is, after all, the GM. It's his job to go out and find good pitchers/hitters, not Torre's.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, hard to believe Cashman is getting a free pass here.  Joe Torre isn't the one who wasted $18 million on Fat Ass Clemens, nor is it his fault A-Rod is 0 for his last 27 in the playoffs with men on base (38 runners stranded!).


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> I hate the Yankees because they are the Red Sox bitter rival and for the most part stomped on them for the better part of a century.
> 
> I've got no problem with Steinbrenner spending his money.  He plays by the rules.  *Hate MLB for allowing him to spend freely*.
> 
> It's always good to see "different" teams compete for the title...unless the Red Sox are in it.



Should that not apply to teams like boston as well. Considering 85% of the league will have a tough time breaking 90 million on there payroll.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> nope..Golden State Warriors almost won the whole thing last year..and the Knicks SSUCCKKEEDD!


That's it? Wow. Almost doesn't count.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2007)

It does with horseshoes and hand grenades.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> why u getting greedy? Sox won in 2004. I would rather see the Rockies win. talk about a drought. When was the last time the Rockies were even in contention?


It's not greed, it's being a loyal fan.
Just like me, I want my team to win every year. But as a sports fan I will pull for my favorites.

I wanted to see the Cubs win, now I would like to see the Indians win, nothing against the Bosox.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Should that not apply to teams like boston as well. Considering 85% of the league will have a tough time breaking 90 million on there payroll.



Absolutely.  It's hypocritical for any Red Sox fan to get pissed at the Yankees for spending like hell.  It's the Yankees, then the Sox, then everyone else.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> nope..Golden State Warriors almost won the whole thing last year..and the Knicks SSUCCKKEEDD!


The Knicks suck dirty ass.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

Torre is a classy guy, the whole coaching staff was actually crying after the loss.

You have to be suprised he lasted so long under the Boss, I used to hate him but come to realize it could be worse, we could have an owner who pockets the money and leaves the team a loser.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 9, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> As a Red Sox fan, you're obligated to root for them. O.K. As a baseball fan, you should want different teams to win it every year so you know there is parity and not any sort of collusion(financially speaking) going on. There's a reason why only Yankee fans care about how well their team does; because Steinbrenner is a stuck-up SOB who will spend disgusting amounts of money to buy off the MLB's best players and pick them off other teams who "harvested" them. So, naturally, people will always root against the Yankees for that reason.


I can remember the Oakland A's, they were an awesome team in the early 70's but Finley broke it up.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2007)

Jays Hire Yankee hitting Coach Gary Denbo


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> As a Red Sox fan, you're obligated to root for them. O.K. As a baseball fan, you should want different teams to win it every year so you know there is parity and not any sort of collusion(financially speaking) going on. There's a reason why only Yankee fans care about how well their team does; because Steinbrenner is a stuck-up SOB who will spend disgusting amounts of money to buy off the MLB's best players and pick them off other teams who "harvested" them. So, naturally, people will always root against the Yankees for that reason.



You are directing your hate the wrong way.

Hate the system and the MLB for allowing it to occur.  Steinbrenner is playing within the system. I would have no problem if my team could do this heck they did it in the early 90's when they won.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Or Boston and Arizona, who will Jodi cheer for.


Boston of course!  The only time I go for AZ teams is when they are playing anyone else but Boston


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 12, 2007)

A few DiamondBack fans made the whole crowd look bush Yesterday.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> A few DiamondBack fans made the whole crowd look bush Yesterday.


There aren't  that many to begin with.

We've had a few screwballs from Arizona on this forum, must be something in the water.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah Arizonians are fucked up


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)

*Red Sox, fans turning into what they loathe ......*

.......They have become the......Yankees.  You've crossed over to the dark side.
Strange but also I heard this on the radio.




> With the exodus under way and the Angels about to be swept at home, a chant went up behind the visitors' dugout: _Bos-ton Red Sox. Bos-ton Red Sox._ Such a mantra, this hymn without harmony, didn't come as much of a surprise. After all, America has become a Red Sox Nation, Boston now being baseball's biggest draw.
> 
> Rather, what was stunning about the drone, is how much the droners sounded like Yankees fans.
> If there really was a Curse, as Red Sox fans like to say, perhaps it came with a codicil: You become what you hate.
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)

According to Opening Day salary figures, the Red Sox began the season as a $143 million enterprise (this excludes the $6 million salary they'd pay a mid-season pickup Eric Gagne). The Indians, by contrast, had a $61 million payroll. That gap ??? approximately $82 million ??? is considerably more than the gap between the Red Sox and the Yankees. 
The Yankees have committed any number of profligate and mercenary acts (the $28 million prorated salary for Roger Clemens comes first to mind, though Jason Giambi and Carl Pavano are up there, too). Still, a good chunk of the Yankee payroll has gone to proven players who never played for another major league team: Derek Jeter, Mariano Rivera, Jorge Posada, Hideki Matsui and, in years past, Bernie Williams. 
The Red Sox, by contrast, have not exactly been models of continuity. Julio Lugo, for example, is their fourth starting shortstop since 2004, when they won the World Series with Orlando Cabrera. Of the 25 players on Boston's World Series roster, only eight remain with the team: Manny Ramirez, David Ortiz, Curt Schilling, Mike Timlin, Jason Varitek, Tim Wakefield, Doug Mirabelli and Kevin Youkilis (who didn't get a World Series at-bat). Of those eight, it bears mention, only two made their big league debuts with Boston. 
It's been almost five years since Red Sox president Larry Lucchino labeled the Yankees "The Evil Empire." It was a great line, and sportswriters everywhere remain indebted to him. But let's frame its context. His utterance followed the Yankees' signing of Jose Contreras, a move that once again demonstrated the Empire's capacity for expensive folly. Still, one imagines Lucchino vowing it would never happen again. In 2007, the Red Sox outbid everyone, including the Yankees, for the rights to Daisuke Matsuzaka. Those rights came at a price of $51 million. And though that figure is not reflected in the Red Sox payroll, it represents almost 84 percent of the Indians' Opening Day roster budget, which was 23rd in the majors. Then again, Cleveland is almost a big market team compared to the Rockies and the Diamondbacks (25th and 26th in payroll at $54 million and $52 million, respectively).


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2007)

But back to the ALCS, which begins tonight at Fenway Park. Perhaps you shall hear from those venerable voices of Red Sox Nation, Doris Kearns and Stephen King. Or maybe it will be a newcomer, like Kevin Garnett. They will extol the virtues of Boston's baseball team. But what are those, exactly? 
Save for a withering owner, the Red Sox are not at all unlike their former nemesis. They are an empire of their own now. And if you rooted for the Red Sox because they weren't the Yankees, aren't you now obligated to root for the Indians? 
Do the math. Add the salaries of C.C. Sabathia, Fausto Carmona, Grady Sizemore, Franklin Guttierrez, Jhonny Peralta, Chris Gomez, Rafael Betancourt, Rafael Perez and Ryan Garko. 
Now what do you have? About a half million less than J.D. Drew


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 12, 2007)

Ya, i read that article. haha.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 12, 2007)

Ain't much difference between the Sox and Yanks in terms of payroll and shit.  That's why you'll never hear me complain about how much the Yankees spend, I only complain about their gayness as an organization.  

BTW, I saw Tom Warner interviewed in the Red Sox pre-game report tonight (he's one of the Sox owners).  He said he was disappointed the Sox aren't playing the Yanks because he thought the Sox would roll over them.  


5-1 Sox in the 4th, beeeeeeOTCHES.  

I need another beer.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 12, 2007)

Ortiz and Ramirez tonight:  6 plate appearances, 6 times reaching base.


God damn.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 16, 2007)

LOL.....nice.   

Goddamn sinkerball killed the Sox yesterday.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 16, 2007)

It's a must win game tonight for the sox. I am nervous as hell with Wakefield pitching tonight for the first time in a month. This guy is like Dice-K. Never know which one is gonna show up.


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 16, 2007)

looking forward to a Rockies vs. Indians World Series...both deserving teams who haven't won anything in a long time


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> looking forward to a Rockies vs. Indians World Series...both deserving teams who haven't won anything in a long time


I can agree with the Indians but the Rockies are a new team.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 16, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> looking forward to a Rockies vs. Indians World Series...both deserving teams who haven't won anything in a long time




The series is 2-1 it is a long way from over.  Both teams are great.  I wouldn't expect Cleveland to just finish it up.  But it is possible.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm a Yankee fan, and I am not getting a kick out of these replies at all.
In fact I feel empty.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2007)

*Eric Gagne* 

You rock!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2007)

Cleveland 6 Boston 0 ???


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2007)

I voted Drew as the MVP and Gagne for Cy Young this year.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 16, 2007)

LOL not a pretty game.

Did anyone see that slo-mo shot of the knuckleball earlier in the game, that looked pretty sick.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> LOL not a pretty game.
> 
> Did anyone see that slo-mo shot of the knuckleball earlier in the game, that looked pretty sick.


It did look sick, and to Boston fans it looked sicker connecting with the bats and going for basehits.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2007)

Jodi said:


>


I feel your pain.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2007)

I think Becket is pitching next.
That's an automatic win for Boston.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2007)

If we can win tomorrow and get back to Boston, I think we'll be ok...........I hope


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2007)

Back to back to back homers, damn.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2007)

Jodi said:


> If we can win tomorrow and get back to Boston, I think we'll be ok...........I hope


I meant Thursday....



			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> Back to back to back homers, damn.


Too bad it wasn't enough


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 16, 2007)

The series ain't over yet.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 16, 2007)

Not over yet, but things don't look good.

Put it this way... 

I felt more confident with the '04 squad down 3-0 against the Yankees than I am here down 3-1 against the Indians.  Still, any team with Josh Beckett has a chance to win the series.

Beckett over Sabathia, Schilling over Carmona, Dice-K over Washburne.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 17, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Not over yet, but things don't look good.
> 
> Put it this way...
> 
> ...



We have a fighting chance if we can just manage a game five win.  Get the series back to Fenway!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2007)

Whew........back to Boston!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2007)

Hopefully we'll get to see the Papelbon's Riverdance again 






YouTube Video


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2007)

No comment about Cleveland bringing in Beckett's ex-girl to sing during the game?

That could spark a fire in the red sox.  Kinda retard move on the Cleveland's behalf.  Coincidence my ass.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh and Man-ram is a fucking idiot.  Sure he is a great hitter but beyond that he is a lazy useless piece of shit.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2007)

The perfect response LOL


----------



## Jodi (Oct 19, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> No comment about Cleveland bringing in Beckett's ex-girl to sing during the game?
> 
> That could spark a fire in the red sox.  Kinda retard move on the Cleveland's behalf.  Coincidence my ass.


Beckett's post-game interview he said

"She's a friend of mine.  It doesn't bother me at all.  Thanks for flying one of my friends out here for free so she can watch the game."


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Beckett's post-game interview he said
> 
> "She's a friend of mine.  It doesn't bother me at all.  Thanks for flying one of my friends out here for free so she can watch the game."




Yeah I heard that.   Classy response.

Still gotta figure there is some ill feelings between the two.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 19, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah I heard that.   Classy response.
> 
> Still gotta figure there is some ill feelings between the two.



I know, that would be like bringing Clay Aiken in to sing the Anthem at a Yankees game.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2007)

Dale Mabry said:


> I know, that would be like bringing Clay Aiken in to sing the Anthem at a Yankees game.



That would hurt the whole team.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 19, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> That would hurt the whole team.



What if they were playing the Mets?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 19, 2007)

there would be a anal gang bang going on.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 19, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Hopefully we'll get to see the Papelbon's Riverdance again



And IAB thinks the _Yankees_ are gay?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 21, 2007)

WORLD SERIES BABY!


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 21, 2007)

4 more.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 22, 2007)

rock n roll.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2007)

Congrats! Now go beat that other team.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


>


 

His comment was the turning point, he plays like a kid plays.....he enjoys it.

Can we trade A-rod and Giambi for him? Please.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> No comment about Cleveland bringing in Beckett's ex-girl to sing during the game?
> 
> That could spark a fire in the red sox.  Kinda retard move on the Cleveland's behalf.  Coincidence my ass.



who is his ex-girl??

Tribe didn't deserve to win that series after being 3 up and then just laying down like that.  That pissed me off that the pitching was so good all year adn couldn't get it together and the hitting was just terrible.  I can't believe they couldn't close it out.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 22, 2007)

Some country singer chick.  I gues she sang the national anthem and the 7th inning stretch.  I think it is Danielle Peck


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 22, 2007)

Yup, Danielle Peck.  The Red Sox brought in Kevin Millar to throw out the first pitch last night, since when did Jake Westbrook and Millar tie the knot?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 22, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> looking forward to a Rockies vs. Indians World Series...both deserving teams who haven't won anything in a long time


 



IainDaniel said:


> The series is 2-1 it is a long way from over. Both teams are great. I wouldn't expect Cleveland to just finish it up. But it is possible.



Whoops eh!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2007)

Why did they bring out MIllar to throw the first pitch?  WHo does he play for now?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2007)

Baltimore


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2007)

that's what i thought.

i still don't get why he came to throw out the pitch though.  i think that is disrespectful to his current team....like when David Wells was traded to Cleveland and kept is Yankees uniform in his Cleveland locker.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah I dunno.  Something to do with the spirit and motivation he brought to the team in 03-04.  Hoping he would hop things up again.

Maybe he is looking for a job with the Red Sox when he retires.

They were going to ask Doug Mientkiewicz, but figured he might keep the ball.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 22, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> They were going to ask Doug Mientkiewicz, but figured he might keep the ball.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey, what the hell was with the Bud Light cans during the post-game celebration?  I mean, seriously.  BUD LIGHT?  $143 million dollar payroll and they can't afford some decent beer?  There is no shortage of finely crafted microbreweries in New England.  

Anheuser-Busch better have paid a lot of money for that advertising.

Bud Light.    Almost made me want to change teams.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2007)

LOL I saw that too.  I think it was Theo drinking it.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 22, 2007)

Theo was smooth though...he was keeping his beer out of camera view during his interviews, hiding it behind his back or handing it to someone else to hold.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 22, 2007)

Teams in any sport will douse eachother in champagne and for the most part use bubbly that is under $10 dollars a bottle.  Who cares...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 22, 2007)

^^ you're no fun.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 22, 2007)

I know eh!

If I was raking in that kinda coin, I would only expect premium stuff to be wasted on me. Not the cheap shit.  

I mean if my eyes are going to sting from alcohol, it better be good shit.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 22, 2007)

Fenway charges $7.50 for "premium" beers (premium = Sam Adams seasonal, Guinness, Harp, Smithwicks).  They could have used the income from 10 of those beers to buy some decent brew for the post-game party.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 22, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Fenway charges $7.50 for "premium" beers (premium = Sam Adams seasonal, Guinness, Harp, Smithwicks).  They could have used the income from 10 of those beers to buy some decent brew for the post-game party.




That is cheap.

Go to any Major league sporting event around here.  You are looking at $12 a beer.  And that ain't even premium.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 22, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> That is cheap.
> 
> Go to any Major league sporting event around here.  You are looking at $12 a beer.  And that ain't even premium.



Ouch.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I know eh!
> 
> If I was raking in that kinda coin, I would only expect premium stuff to be wasted on me. Not the cheap shit.
> 
> I mean if my eyes are going to sting from alcohol, it better be good shit.


That's why they all wear swimming goggles


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 22, 2007)

Jodi said:


> That's why they all wear swimming goggles



Goggle Blah.  I want the full effect.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 24, 2007)

Rudy Giuliani focking LOVES the Red Sox.

Can't blame him, really.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 24, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Rudy Giuliani focking LOVES the Red Sox.
> 
> Can't blame him, really.


It's for the votes, remember....he's a politician.
You can keep that drag queen if you want.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 24, 2007)

I would always cheer for the American league over the national league.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm rooting for Boston, but you won't ever,ever.....see me wear that hat.

it just shows you what kind of person we deal with. 

If he were President he'll probably wear an Afgan hat....traitor.


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 24, 2007)

Red Sox are manhandling the Rockies. just amazing...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 25, 2007)

That was the best starting pitcher Colorado has to offer? 

Oh boy...


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 25, 2007)

That was hard.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 25, 2007)

Tis only one game.  But it certainly was a dominating performance.

Will be interesting to see what happens tonight.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 25, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Tis only one game.  But it certainly was a dominating performance.



A lead so big not even Gagne could blow it.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 25, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> A lead so big not even Gagne could blow it.



Only after a team has been completely beaten down, demoralized, and gotten the life sucked out of them can Gagne be brought into a game.  And boy did he SHINE.  

(I missed the 9th inning....tell me, Kyle Snyder was warming up after Gagne was brought in, wasn't he?)


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 25, 2007)

The Rockies have been out for a few days and I believe that hurts them a bit, besides...no one is beating Becket in this playoff.

Boston in wins this series 4-2.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 25, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> A lead so big not even Gagne could blow it.


  Normally when they bring him in, i'm ready to turn off the tv and call it a game, but yeah, it was a big enough lead.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 26, 2007)

Two down, two to go.  

BEST BULLPEN IN BASEBALL!  

I'm going to be in Boston Sunday night.  I've got a seminar there Monday and am savng myself the Monday morning commute.  Think I'll check out Sunday night's game four in a Boston sports bar.    It'd be nice if the Sox can clinch Sunday night.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Good game last night.  Great Pitching including the Bullpens.

Those are the games you like to see.


----------



## Uthinkso (Oct 26, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Good game last night.  Great Pitching including the Bullpens.
> 
> Those are the games you like to see.



Agreed on the bullpens. To hold a 2-1 lead from the 5th and take that to victory says a lot.

I'm still gonna say the Sox in six.

Whats with Papelbon and his crazy dancin....


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> I'm going to be in Boston Sunday night.  I've got a seminar there Monday and am savng myself the Monday morning commute.  Think I'll check out Sunday night's game four in a Boston sports bar.



Have a good time.  

Make sure you wear your NY Yankees hat and Derek Jeter baseball shirt.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 27, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Have a good time.
> 
> Make sure you wear your NY Yankees hat and Derek Jeter baseball shirt.



Jesus, I'd get friggin killed.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 27, 2007)

And fondled


----------



## Uthinkso (Oct 28, 2007)

I just don't see it coming back to beantown, the boys would have to lose the next two games and I just don't see that happening.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> The Rockies have been out for a few days and I believe that hurts them a bit, besides...no one is beating Becket in this playoff.
> 
> Boston in wins this series 4-2.


What an idiot.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 29, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Two down, two to go.
> 
> BEST BULLPEN IN BASEBALL!
> 
> I'm going to be in Boston Sunday night.  I've got a seminar there Monday and am savng myself the Monday morning commute.  Think I'll check out Sunday night's game four in a Boston sports bar.    It'd be nice if the Sox can clinch Sunday night.




So how was the party   Did you even make the seminar


----------

